# Marbella Street Market



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Thought I'd have a wander round the street market on Monday to look at prices and help decide what to take and what to leave behind!

I seem to have come up with several different addresses though, so assuming there is only one, can anyone give me an address/ directions?

Thanks very much!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brocher said:


> Thought I'd have a wander round the street market on Monday to look at prices and help decide what to take and what to leave behind!
> 
> I seem to have come up with several different addresses though, so assuming there is only one, can anyone give me an address/ directions?
> 
> Thanks very much!



Not sure?? someone will know I'm sure. The markets tend to split and do a day in each town and then all congregate in Fuengirola on a Sunday from what I can see?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> Not sure?? someone will know I'm sure. The markets tend to split and do a day in each town and then all congregate in Fuengirola on a Sunday from what I can see??
> 
> Jo xxx



Do they? If Fuengirolo is worth a visit on Sunday, we might do that and save week day time for other more important things. Get a look at some of the surrounding areas, too.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brocher said:


> Do they? If Fuengirolo is worth a visit on Sunday, we might do that and save week day time for other more important things. Get a look at some of the surrounding areas, too.



From what I know (there's always someone who'll prove me wrong ) Fuengirola Market on a Sunday morning is one of the biggest! But if you want cheap products etc, there are many Chinese shops around that have a wide variety of cheap stuff - alot of tat, but nonetheless, some things are useful and do the job

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Somewhere there are 2 or 3 threads about markets in Spain or Andalucia, but ******ed if I can find them. In fact I find the search thingie a bit useless which is perhaps why we get a lot of repeat questions...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Somewhere there are 2 or 3 threads about markets in Spain or Andalucia, but ******ed if I can find them. In fact I find the search thingie a bit useless which is perhaps why we get a lot of repeat questions...


I find the advanced search not too bad.................


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I find the advanced search not too bad.................


Well I can't find what I want to about markets. Also, someone recommended some online tranlation sites that were better than Google. I can't find the post. Can anyone else? Or just tell me the sites. Sorry to brocher...


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

I've never been as for cheap tat we tend to use the plethora of Chinese Supermarkets or Al Campo up in La Cañada and for good/fresh/expensive food we use the Mercado Municipal which is up the top of the Old Town. The Monday market is up at the "industrial" end of town, about a 20 minute walk from the middle - the green arrow is where the market is:

36.513029,-4.872952 - Google Maps


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well I can't find what I want to about markets. Also, someone recommended some online tranlation sites that were better than Google. I can't find the post. Can anyone else? Or just tell me the sites. Sorry to brocher...


well there is this one
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/58816-markets-near-you.html

it does underline the need to use a decent title for a new thread - a title like HELP! simply doesn't help the search engine

but HELP!! where is my nearest market? would


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> well there is this one
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/58816-markets-near-you.html
> 
> it does underline the need to use a decent title for a new thread - a title like HELP! simply doesn't help the search engine
> ...


Thanks. This is the link I was thinking about
Markets in Andalucia

Now about those translation sites, any pointers...??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thanks. This is the link I was thinking about
> Markets in Andalucia
> 
> Now about those translation sites, any pointers...??


but that's not a thread on here:confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> but that's not a thread on here:confused2:


Yes it is.
From this thread you go to 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/58816-markets-near-you.html

and from there you go to

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-spain/31679-market-stall-information.html

and then you get the link to

Markets in Andalucia

Now can I have my translations sites, please?
It's urgent - got a job on!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes it is.
> From this thread you go to
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/58816-markets-near-you.html
> ...


ah - so it's a link from the thread I found just by putting 'markets' into the advanced search



I'll look for the translation thread


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> ah - so it's a link from the thread I found just by putting 'markets' into the advanced search
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look for the translation thread


I still think it's a bad search thingie
I put _*market*_ in the advanced search and those threads didn't come up. Do you think an "s" would make that much difference?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> but that's not a thread on here:confused2:


Thanks - looks like the market is roughly where I was looking - remember because on googlemap it's right beside Exotica India!?!

Glad I'm not the only one who can't find things with the search facility here. It really is irritating for regulars to answer the same old stuff, though. I know on some forums people are too lazy to look even a few threads down the same page!


----------

